# Walmart Yak



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Anyone have any good or bad about the Yaks that Walmart has? I was driving by there and saw some hanging up outside. There was one brown one that had a more open cockpit that looked like it would be better for fishing. I don't know what the price was but, i don't expect to use one real often so i was just asking. Any info appreciated


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Was this the model? 10' Waterquest? Menard's had these on sale last year for $149 so I took a chance on one for my son. So far so good! Easy to paddle and comfortable (with a seat cushion).


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

I fished in the 10' waterquests. A few times last year not bad for the money.. If you check the sight they have loads more to chose from.. I know my walmart got a nice 12' one in stock open cockpit style but has the rod holders.. Pricey tho at like 449.. i got one from dicks this xmas..trophy beach 126 around 350.. its a 10' model and fishing ready with to rod holders..just haven't got it out yet and doesn't come with the paddles where all the ones i seen at walmart do..also check there website they have even more to chose from with free shipping to store
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd put my money into something else...brand wise. Pelican, WaterQuest, Sun Dolphin and KL Industries are NOT rotomolded kayaks and are made of a harder composite plastic with cracks and breakage issues.

If a person was using it in their own pond or pool for their family's recreation, that would be fine. However, for long term and/or serious fishing use...on rivers, lakes, etc. I would not want to depend on it.

Bowhunter57


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I agree with BH57.....many of the models made by the manufacturers he cited are actually 2 pieces of plastic glued together........bounce it off one good rock in any of our local rivers and your yak becomes a submarine......you get what you pay for.......

Mike


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

$449 isn't pricey for a kayak, $3000 is, and even that can be justified somewhere I'm sure. Most decent kayaks will start somewhere in the $300 range. Compare one of those Walmart or Meijer kayaks with a decent kayak from Dick's, BPS, Cabela's or any other smaller outfitter. You can tell the quality difference just by looking. The pelican and waterquest yaks remind me of thick red solo cups (the kind you put beer in), its just waiting to crack and leak.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

This country is already paying the health care bill for all the employee there. I think my taxes subsidizes Walmart plenty. 
Just sayin'. I thought you were asking for an opinion. 

Promote & support local business.


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

I think this is the best deal going right now for a proven quality kayak. Its nothing fancy but its just a good all around yak. Its the same mold as the pre '09 Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120.
http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...&subdeptNum=50620&classNum=50621#.UUPmrzf4Jig


----------



## CaptainSteve (Mar 5, 2013)

Westmarine is a awesome place, thanks for the heads up inrll.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

nothing wrong with a cheap yak if your only gone use it every once in a blue moon. I started with a cheaper perception and moved up to what i consider for my budget an expensive yak in a ws tarpon 120. Now that i see how much more i use my yaks than my Lund, it wouldn't bother me to spend as much on a good yak. But lets be honest not everyone has the money to spend on some of the awesome kayaks some of you guys have. Also i never hear anyone mention it but D D Outfiters her in the nati seems to be a great place for yaks. A lot of factory 2nds that you can get for good deals


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

longhaulpointer said:


> nothing wrong with a cheap yak if your only gone use it every once in a blue moon. I started with a cheaper perception and moved up to what i consider for my budget an expensive yak in a ws tarpon 120. Now that i see how much more i use my yaks than my Lund, it wouldn't bother me to spend as much on a good yak. But lets be honest not everyone has the money to spend on some of the awesome kayaks some of you guys have. Also i never hear anyone mention it but D D Outfiters her in the nati seems to be a great place for yaks. A lot of factory 2nds that you can get for good deals


I bought my first yak at D and D. Plus he will let you test them out at winton woods. He has weird hours if I remember right though it has been a few years since I have been there. If anyone is close to cinti and needs a yak it is worth at least checking out.


----------

